
Surviving a Submerging Car: Keep a Hammer in Your Car - rokhayakebe
http://www.flhsmv.gov/fhp/videos/WorstNightmare.htm
======
markbnj
>> It sounds very frightening, but the fact is this rarely ever happens.

Nevertheless, let's put up a web page to tell people how to survive this thing
that very rarely happens. If you keep a hammer in your car where it is easily
accessible it's probably more likely it will kill you when it is flung about
the cabin in one of the more common collision/accident scenarios.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Maybe one can keep it under the seat, or in the car seat pocket, or even
slightly tie it on the side. I agree it should not be loose in the glove
compartment.

